# A not so sticky question



## JTisher (Dec 29, 2013)

Trying to glue up a segmented blank today with three day old stick fast thin. The glue has been in the basement sense I brought it home (about 60 deg.)
It worked fine Friday to glue tubes into blanks, today it won't glue my fingers together? Has this happened to anyone else?
   Thanks,   Joe


----------



## Monty (Dec 29, 2013)

Hit it with a shot of accelerator to set it.


----------

